# JD1032 - Wheel is crooked



## Ariens-777 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello:

Working on a JD 1032 and noticed that one wheel is crooked. 

Don't know how it happened, got it second-hand. 

The top of the wheel (at 12:00 o'clock) is tipped towards the center of the machine and not sitting straight vertically. 
It's very noticeable- more than the picture shows.

Any idea what is causing this? Wheel bearing/bushing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alexsha (Nov 29, 2015)

Bent axle or bent wheel. If you take the wheel off, you can check the axle with a straight edge.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Had a great idea if it was a JD OEM, but from looking, it's a Murray design. Hopefully it's a bombed out axle bushing (real simple to replace). A better look would be from the (belly pan removed) bottom. Left alone, and to grind the axle, can make some strange angles without grease.:wavetowel2:
After looking further, that machine has extreme rust in all the wrong places. Under water? Anyway check the belly pan with a pic will USUALLY find the culprit.
Try picking the machine up and hand rotating the tires, does it go from correct to obviously wrong as you do so? Could have been just dropped off a truck or trailer.


----------



## Ariens-777 (Dec 8, 2015)

Found the problem. Thinking to swap the whole housing out.

Anyone know which Ariens model housing will swap with this JD1032D? There's an Ariens ST824 for parts locally. Thanks.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I stand corrected, that flimsy chute crank design screams Murray, but the tractor body metal and that wheel hub appear to be Ariens. With the "D" thrown in the mix for a model number, that changes things. Don't know for sure, just guessing the 824 parts machine will be a 3 bolt wheel hub? If you can get that hub off the axle, couldn't you just knock it back straight and weld it? Is that the differential side of the axle? Worth trying to save as those parts are expensive, especially if they work.
Appears to be like the hubs on Ariens models 924050,924051,924073
Ariens part numbers :
Ariens 02440900
Ariens 02475800


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum 777


Have you tried looking it up on the JD parts web site for a Part number ??
Once you have that you can cross reference it to see if there are other manufacturers (Ariens, Toro, ...) that use it too.
Maybe better price. :wavetowel2:


John Deere - Parts Catalog 


.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks similar to a 4-lug hub from an Ariens 924000 series. Is it solid axle or does it have a differential?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you have a 1032D it might be part # 27 in the diagram P/N AM120299 and if so it's likely going to be over a hundred new. You could also weld it.


This is what I found:


----------



## Ariens-777 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I'm headed across town to look at an Ariens
ST824 parts machine. I think the axles are the same. If not, I will
have it welded. 

I need #39 in the diagram, about $140 online.

Will update later. Thanks again.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

#27 is the Left shaft.

The pictures you posted show the left wheel. I'm confused. :huh:


----------



## Ariens-777 (Dec 8, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> #27 is the Left shaft.
> 
> The pictures you posted show the left wheel. I'm confused. :huh:


Yeah, had a Sr. moment there. It is the left-side. 

Anyhow, I did get the ST824 parts machine and it's the correct one. I need to swap the chute linkage, etc. but it'll work. This
tractor housing is in good shape.

Here it is:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, you guys must have some salt in the air:icon-hgtg: Don't know what your plans are, but if you wanna sell the chute from the doaner ST824, bump me a PM I'd be very interested in it.:wavetowel2:


----------



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

what was wrong with the bucket from the Ariens? Wouldn't it have been easier to just do a motor swap?


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

I would weld that in a heart beat. Save the dollars for 
something more important.


----------

